# Does any one else get this feeling in head?



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey i just wanted to know if any one here with a thyroid issue gets the same problem i get with my head. Everyday now iv been getting this headache right above my nose feels like my head is bloated and some one is s mushing my head almost. It does not pulsate. Also the sensation in my head i get along with the headache is like a pingy, tingling feeling its very irritating. I go through this feeling through out the whole day, even when i sleep i still feel it. Its getting to the point where i want to kill my self or something beacuse it dosent go away even if i take excedrin, Coenzyme Q10, advil or 5HTP


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> Hey i just wanted to know if any one here with a thyroid issue gets the same problem i get with my head. Everyday now iv been getting this headache right above my nose feels like my head is bloated and some one is s mushing my head almost. It does not pulsate. Also the sensation in my head i get along with the headache is like a pingy, tingling feeling its very irritating. I go through this feeling through out the whole day, even when i sleep i still feel it. Its getting to the point where i want to kill my self or something beacuse it dosent go away even if i take excedrin, Coenzyme Q10, advil or 5HTP


Wonder if you need to see an ophthalmologist. You might be experiencing thyroid eye disease. It could be periorbital myxedema.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Andros said:


> Wonder if you need to see an ophthalmologist. You might be experiencing thyroid eye disease. It could be periorbital edema.


I really hope i dont have a eye disease i did notice a change in my vison but nothing too bad like double vison or blury vision.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,
I have always been on the low end of the high side of hyper thyroid but not enough to get a diagnoses of course. My husband has just now been diagnosed with Graves.
I get that pinging in the head that you mention and I don't know what is causing it. As a matter of fact in the last three weeks its been really bad. I have had vision issues but when I see the eye doctor he says everything is fine. My eyes burn, water and feel like they have sand in them. Is this signs of hyperthyroid?

Maybe I should stop playing in the ocean...
Ocean


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The gritty feeling in the eyes may be Sjogrens.


----------

